# 3.37 software release??



## khearrean (Mar 24, 2004)

I read in another thread (Dish HD Forum) that the 811 has a new software release (3.37) being released. Does anyone know what the release consists of yet?

Ken


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

Yes it is up in phase 1.


----------



## Golfer (Mar 3, 2004)

Jason Nipp said:


> Yes it is up in phase 1.


I just checked after reading your message and I have the 3.37 software. I don't see any differences.. Any info on what it will change?


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

Patience, I am waiting on some unbiased feedback. 

After another day or so, I will post the notes or give them to staff to post if that is how they wish to handle it.


----------



## Jerry G (Jul 12, 2003)

Golfer said:


> I just checked after reading your message and I have the 3.37 software. I don't see any differences.. Any info on what it will change?


Do you see any difference in the component output contrast/brightness/black levels?


----------



## AcuraCL (Dec 12, 2005)

Does anyone know, do you have to accept upgrades in order?

IOW, if I'm now at 3.34, do I have to accept 3.35 before it will offer me 3.37, or is each version complete (not a patch)?


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

Not in this case Acura.


----------



## bhenge (Mar 2, 2005)

AcuraCL said:


> Does anyone know, do you have to accept upgrades in order?
> 
> IOW, if I'm now at 3.34, do I have to accept 3.35 before it will offer me 3.37, or is each version complete (not a patch)?


To my knowledge each version is complete and you don't need to go thru lower releases to get the most recent one. If your receiver is set to receive updates, you should get the most recent version streaming for your box. That said, I am sure it is possible for E* to force you through a software upgrade path if they desire it. I have even seen them force you to back out a newer load for an earlier one when serious problems were found with the newer loads (very rare, but it has been done).


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

bhenge said:


> To my knowledge each version is complete and you don't need to go thru lower releases to get the most recent one. If your receiver is set to receive updates, you should get the most recent version streaming for your box. That said, I am sure it is possible for E* to force you through a software upgrade path if they desire it. I have even seen them force you to back out a newer load for an earlier one when serious problems were found with the newer loads (very rare, but it has been done).


Not always the case. In the past we were told this is dependent on if the firmware referenced a certain strap version. But typically this scenario has only occurred a handful of times. In the past, when this became an issue, this is when you start seeing updates being forced. This is my understanding of explanations that have been given in the past.


----------



## Golfer (Mar 3, 2004)

Jerry G said:


> Do you see any difference in the component output contrast/brightness/black levels?


I see no differences with anything,including any change in contrast/brightness/black levels.


----------



## mike1002 (Oct 11, 2002)

Well, new to my 811 with the 3.37 download is the screwup of the 811's stretch modes. It worked fine before I took the download and now when you press the Page Up key on the remote when it enters stretch mode it shifts the image to the right of the screen. It actually shoves part of the picture off the right hand side of the screen. as you work around to gray bar and normal the image comes back to center on the screen. This behavior only appears to affect 4:3 programs.

I tried power cycling the 811. I tried rebooting the 811 and I thought maybe my Toshiba monitor had gotten scrambled so I power cycled it. No improvement. So it 'appears' that 3.37 gave us this little bundle of joy

Mike

PS: I'm using the DVI output from the 811not component.


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

mike1002 said:


> Well, new to my 811 with the 3.37 download is the screwup of the 811's stretch modes. It worked fine before I took the download and now when you press the Page Up key on the remote when it enters stretch mode it shifts the image to the right of the screen. It actually shoves part of the picture off the right hand side of the screen. as you work around to gray bar and normal the image comes back to center on the screen. This behavior only appears to affect 4:3 programs.
> 
> I tried power cycling the 811. I tried rebooting the 811 and I thought maybe my Toshiba monitor had gotten scrambled so I power cycled it. No improvement. So it 'appears' that 3.37 gave us this little bundle of joy
> 
> ...


Mike, did you try adjusting the 811's screen position?


----------



## mike1002 (Oct 11, 2002)

Jason

Thanks for your reply. YEs, I did try adjusting the screen position (after reading your note). It didn't fix the problem but it pointed out a clarification of the symptom. It appears to only have this anomally on the OTA channels. the channels from the satellite stretch just like they always have. The OTA channels shift to the right. The image position adjustment just won't go far enough back to the left to get it to cover the screen.

I also noticed the new release seems to be a little hinkier about being on OTA channels. after I have watched a couple of hours it seems to occasionally put the receiver into acquiring the satellite and then downloading the EPG when I try to switch back to channels from the satellites. I do that every evening so that I make sure the receiver can connect to the satellite and get it's EPG downloads each night. When we put the receiver into standby does it stay on whatever we were watching last or does it automatically go to a sat channel? I remember that being a problem on an earlier release but it went away for me and now it seems to be back.

Thanks for the info Jason. I'm looking at getting a 622 and am hoping some of these issues will be fixed.  

Mike


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

Mike, what brand a model display are you using with the 811?


----------



## mike1002 (Oct 11, 2002)

It is a Toshiba 51H83. I can tell you this has not happened with any other version of firmware loaded into the 811. This is new with V3.37.

Mike


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

Can you adjust the position at all or is the image locked?

Did you try to disconnect the DVI cable for 15 minutes?


----------



## KLUMP (Feb 20, 2006)

mike1002, I had that problem plus more that yours seemed to be having, I deleted all my ota channels, them went to the return the system to "default" option, and this fixed my problem, have you tried doing that yet.


----------



## mike1002 (Oct 11, 2002)

Jason 
The image will move left or right a little bit. How much should it be able to move? I have it maxed out on the shift to the left and it looks like a 4x3 image is almost centered on the screen. 

I have not disconnected the DVI cable for 15 minutes but I will give that a try and report back. 

KLUMP
I have not deleted all the OTA channels either. Is it enough to just rescan the local digital channels? Is it necessary to actually go through and delete them from the list and then rescan?

I will also go through and reset to default settings.

Thanks guys. I will report back what the results are.

Mike


----------



## cyberized (Mar 7, 2003)

Jason and Mike:
Every since 335 I have had the very SAME Problems with my 811 as Mike has with the new 337. I too have a Toshiba 46H83 - - - the ability to change the picture formats on HD/Digital Channels has been "perverted" and this is ONLY on my OTA HD Channels - - - ie. when you chhose say HD Stretch - the picture moves to the RIGHT with a one wide bar on the LEFT.
I went to Defaults one time and the Problem was gone for several days, I think, then returned to agavate me------------ I have now started watching those same channels in SD with S-Video connected up - it is better/crisper.

GOOD Lucks!


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

cyberized said:


> Jason and Mike:
> Every since 335 I have had the very SAME Problems with my 811 as Mike has with the new 337. I too have a Toshiba 46H83 - - - the ability to change the picture formats on HD/Digital Channels has been "perverted" and this is ONLY on my OTA HD Channels - - - ie. when you chhose say HD Stretch - the picture moves to the RIGHT with a one wide bar on the LEFT.
> I went to Defaults one time and the Problem was gone for several days, I think, then returned to agavate me------------ I have now started watching those same channels in SD with S-Video connected up - it is better/crisper.
> 
> GOOD Lucks!


Please verify if this occurs on Component (YPbPr) as well as DVI.


----------



## AcuraCL (Dec 12, 2005)

Well here's something I have never seen happen before:

I was at 3.34.

I watched a movie early Sat. evening. I had looked at the guide beforehand, and it all looked fine.

After the movie, I checked the guide again. Lo and behold, Lifetime Movie Network, Turner Classic Movies, CNN, and Headline News were no longer in the guide. I scratched me head and wondered ... "another contract dispute?" ... "a dispute with Turner Broadcasting?" ... "nah, that wouldn't affect LMN" ...

So I called Tech Support, and they basically (through step-by-step troubleshooting) forced 3.35 into my box, and lo and behold the missing channels reappeared in the guide. 

Now, what do you think is up with that?

I'm not the conspiracy theory type, but I'm just wondering if you haven't accepted a software update, and the next one spools to your box, if there isn't just some code that makes channels disappear, forcing you to call in to tech support and ultimately to take the software update ....


----------



## cyberized (Mar 7, 2003)

Quote:
Originally Posted by cyberized
Jason and Mike:
Every since 335 I have had the very SAME Problems with my 811 as Mike has with the new 337. I too have a Toshiba 46H83 - - - the ability to change the picture formats on HD/Digital Channels has been "perverted" and this is ONLY on my OTA HD Channels - - - ie. when you chhose say HD Stretch - the picture moves to the RIGHT with a one wide bar on the LEFT.
I went to Defaults one time and the Problem was gone for several days, I think, then returned to agavate me------------ I have now started watching those same channels in SD with S-Video connected up - it is better/crisper.

GOOD Lucks! 

Please verify if this occurs on Component (YPbPr) as well as DVI.

_____________________________________

Thanks Jason,

I only use Component and do not have a DVI Connector. I had NONE of these problems prior to 335. ONE other irritating Problem that it added is almost daily "NO Info" - I have always turned my set and receiver OFF at night and for many years the Program Menu was updated while I slept - - NOT anymore, I have to sit there and wait after I turn it on and hit "Menu" (probably 50% of the time now it has to update Program Schedule as I wait).


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

AcuraCL said:


> Well here's something I have never seen happen before:
> 
> I was at 3.34.
> 
> ...


Na, I have seen this before, usually attributed to a switch matrix getting confused. A hardboot or memory dump probably would have resolved your issue. Also, a CSR does not have control of the targeting range, as such they could not have forced the target ID. They probably just sent a subscribe refresh command to your box, and it probably was in target range already... So it only seems coincidental.


----------



## AcuraCL (Dec 12, 2005)

Ok, I'll trust you on that


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

cyberized said:


> ...almost daily "NO Info" - I have always turned my set and receiver OFF at night and for many years the Program Menu was updated while I slept - - NOT anymore, I have to sit there and wait after I turn it on and hit "Menu" (probably 50% of the time now it has to update Program Schedule as I wait).


 I honestly have not seen this is awhile. If it is still occuring as often as you state, I would probably call to exchange it at this point.


----------



## rustamust (Feb 22, 2006)

I must be lucky because I just changed my setup from vip211 back to my 811 as I could not take the lip sync issue and the screen going black leading to a reset and lost viewing time. My 811 was still hooked up during the 10 days of 211 fame and has the latest 3.37 and so far no problems but then I did not have any before. One reason for going back to 811 was my wife stating over and over "how can you watch that terrible SD picture". HD was some what better but lip sync was beyond my a/v rec. sync shift capabilities so I gave up and switched back untill MPG4 is here.

MIKE


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

rustamust said:


> I must be lucky because I just changed my setup from vip211 back to my 811 as I could not take the lip sync issue and the screen going black leading to a reset and lost viewing time. My 811 was still hooked up during the 10 days of 211 fame and has the latest 3.37 and so far no problems but then I did not have any before. One reason for going back to 811 was my wife stating over and over "how can you watch that terrible SD picture". HD was some what better but lip sync was beyond my a/v rec. sync shift capabilities so I gave up and switched back untill MPG4 is here.
> 
> MIKE


I think that could be the first time I have heard someone complain that the 811's SD PQ was better.


----------



## khearrean (Mar 24, 2004)

rustamust said:


> I must be lucky because I just changed my setup from vip211 back to my 811 as I could not take the lip sync issue and the screen going black leading to a reset and lost viewing time. My 811 was still hooked up during the 10 days of 211 fame and has the latest 3.37 and so far no problems but then I did not have any before. One reason for going back to 811 was my wife stating over and over "how can you watch that terrible SD picture". HD was some what better but lip sync was beyond my a/v rec. sync shift capabilities so I gave up and switched back untill MPG4 is here.
> 
> MIKE


I am so glad I happened upon this post; I have been toying with the idea of upgrading from my 811 to the new 211, but had been holding off mainly because of it's OTA tuner and not being able to get analog broadcasts. But now I have an even better reason.....I had been hesitant because of the 211 being a 1st generation MPEG-4 & it looks now like my hesitance may have been a good idea. I had so many issues with the 811 until just recently when it became fairly stable; I just couldn't go through anything like that again with another receiver..Thanks again, Mike for your input....

Ken


----------



## rustamust (Feb 22, 2006)

Jason I know its hard to belive but I agreed with her and after viewing for several hours last night even more so. The 211 is hooked up in the basement to a 19" old tv and looks great. I think I will leave it there untill I see posting stating lip sync is cured.

Ken you are welcome for my part in your waiting to try 211. I love my 811 and have for the 2+ years I have had it next to no problems and great PQ both HD & SD although the 211 HD was better.

MIKE


----------



## mike1002 (Oct 11, 2002)

Jason Nipp said:


> Please verify if this occurs on Component (YPbPr) as well as DVI.


Yes, it DOES occur on component connection (on my system).

Mike


----------

